# Ray Hasbrouck PLans



## RonGinger (Jul 5, 2010)

For many years Ray Hasbrouck sold plans for steam engines to build from bar stock. Hundreds have been built, and many are in small steam launches. There are plans for simple model engines as well.

Ray passed away at the end of 2009. Several years ago Ray asked me if I would be interested in continuing the sale of his plans after his passing, and I agreed. It has taken a while to make all the arrangements, but I now have the master plans and am ready to ship orders.

For full details see http://hasbrouck.8m.com

ron ginger


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 5, 2010)

Good news Ron thanks for continuing the legacy. 
Tin


----------



## SAM in LA (Jul 5, 2010)

Ron,

I just took a look at the engines that you are offering plans for.

Very nice looking.

It is good that Ray Hasbrouck's legacy continues.

SAM


----------



## Philjoe5 (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks for making this effort to continue Ray's legacy Ron. I appreciate it. Ray's plans were excellent, easy to follow and a great way for a beginner like myself to get excited about this hobby,

Phil


----------



## b.lindsey (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks for taking this on Ron. Its hard to imagine this hobby staying as alive and vigorous as it is without the legacies of Elmer, Jerry Howell, and Ray. There are others of course still covered by Village Press....Rudy, Phil Duclos, et. al. and other publications. We are all indebted to the estates, families, and friends like you of these gentlemen who contributed so much and whose legacies continue.

Bill


----------

